# Noob burl question



## dwarmbrodt (May 16, 2014)

Hello all,

Can any tree have burls, and are they useable? I have in my back yard a very old willow that has this growth on a branch. About the size of a basketball.  Pen blank worthy or camp firewood?
Thanks!
Doug


----------



## Dan Masshardt (May 16, 2014)

Depends if it's solid inside.  How deep does that hole go?


----------



## dwarmbrodt (May 16, 2014)

Dan,
Not a hole, just a pocket. There are others on this tree just like it.

On a separate note I am leaving in an hour to head to Maryland to work a security job at the Beer Bacon and Music festival. I'll be driving right by you....


----------



## mikebpeters (May 16, 2014)

burls are kind of like forest gimp's box of chocolates.  You never know what you will find until you bite into them.  But at least in my opinion, you have  a much higher chances of finding a treasure in a burl than in a log.


----------



## ironman123 (May 16, 2014)

Most burls are great for blanks for pens and bowls, stoppers, vases HF's,, etc.  I have used Desert Willow but had to stabilize it first.

Ray


----------



## NittanyLion (May 16, 2014)

Doug,

I have yet to find a burl that didn't have a good pen blank in it.....and I've cut hundreds.  It just depends how paticular and how high your expectations are.

Sharpen your saw & cut it!


----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2014)

I disagree with the rest of the posters.  That tree clearly isn't going to be at all useful for turning.  It's just an eyesore and should be removed and disposed of.  Just PM me your address and I'll have it taken care of for you.


----------



## robutacion (May 16, 2014)

dwarmbrodt said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can any tree have burls, and are they useable? I have in my back yard a very old willow that has this growth on a branch. About the size of a basketball.  Pen blank worthy or camp firewood?
> Thanks!
> Doug



I Doug,

The answer to your first question is NO, not all tree species produce burls even though they are a "tree deformity" one of which make me happy when I find them...!:wink::biggrin:

All burls are usable, even if they are hollow, there are many ways to use them.  Camp firewood would be a sin mate, anyone that burns burls should get their finger burnt (just a little)...!

There are many types of Willow, I haven't seen yet a willow that isn't pretty...!

Offering my free services for their removal, would be impractical as the cost of going there and come back home, would cost close to buy a few ton of burls and that I can't afford sorry.  I know that you didn't ask for their removal however, it would be something that I would be doing with a smile on my face...!:biggrin:

Cut them down and slice them in half, we would like to see what you've got (those burls, off-course...!:wink

Cheers
George


----------



## NittanyLion (May 16, 2014)

Doug,

Here is some willow burl I sent Mike:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/willow-burl-pa-nh-115203/

I've also attached a pic of some willow burl I cut last year. It "should" look something like this.....but you just never really know.

Willow around here, and looks like you are close, tends to produce many burls.  Many Willows I see have dozens of burls on them.

Slice it up and show some pics!


----------



## dwarmbrodt (May 17, 2014)

Steve, yes you are correct this tree has many burls. This is the main trunk of that tree.


----------



## steamshovel (May 17, 2014)

talk about dying and going to Burl Heaven. You have Fort Knox in your backyard. I want to see a finished pen. Can a person cut the burls off the tree without doing any damage to the tree? I am impressed.

Preston


----------



## dwarmbrodt (May 23, 2014)

OK, I went ahead and cut off a small burl. Now what do I do? I'm guessing I need to seal the exposed end and just wait?


----------



## Jim Burr (May 23, 2014)

Yup...seal it now and avoid the rush. Another option is to process it into blanks and seal those. DNA is another option but that's an entire different can of worms.


----------



## NittanyLion (May 24, 2014)

Pen blanks can easily be dried.  First Cut into blanks a little oversized, I cut 1".  They will dry in about 1-2 days in the dehydrator.  You can put them in a toaster oven At 125 degrees for a day or two.  Lastly, you can use the microwave method:  wrap with paper towel, nuke for 1:30, rest for 15 min, repeat several times.

Good luck!


----------



## dwarmbrodt (Jun 13, 2014)

Update
Just turned the first pen from that burl I harvested. C&C welcome!
Doug


----------



## mtassie (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice looking blank...and pen


----------



## joefrog (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice work!  Love the grain pattern!


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 15, 2014)

Nice job matchhing the kit as well.  My first burl was a willow...looks like you are on track to be a burl hunter.


----------

